# New knife w/ bedazzled sheath



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Just finished up with a knife and sheath I made for a wedding gift.
Put the bedazzles on the sheath for the bride to be.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

That's a beauty Rog. Someone is going to be really happy.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Cool...is that dymondwood?


----------

